# Bikes In London Taxi



## Mallory (10 Feb 2013)

Anyone here had experience with taking their bike in a London black cab??

There's a couple of events I'm planning on doing but the unknown as yet start time may mean me having to zip across town in a cab. The other issue is that one of the rides with the combined travel is at the limit if my (hopeful) range and I would need motorised assistance getting home 

Am I liable to encounter any issues?? I'm taking about my road bike so no dirty MTB that obviously would be turned down by the driver


----------



## Kies (10 Feb 2013)

With the front wheel off i doubt you will encounter any problems


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2013)

You could order an estate car from one of the private hire companies, although that would require pre-booking, if only by a few minutes.

Addison Lee would do you a people carrier, although they can be dearer than a fast black for some journeys.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2013)

Depend's on the driver.
As Kies said, take off the front wheel.
You may come across some awkward sod but by and by they are usually ok to take you and your bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Feb 2013)

Dell can give lessons. He can slip off the front wheel and slide into the back of a cab in less than a second. User13710 and myself had no problems flagging a cab down with a pair of bikes (though one was a Brompton if my drunken, sleep deprived memory serves)


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Feb 2013)

I feel sorry for the next passenger.

"Do you know who I've just had in the back of the cab?
"A bloke with a bike, took the thing to bits he did.
"I ask you, what's a bloke with a bike doin' in a taxi anyway?
"Shouldn't be allowed, that's what I say...blah...blah...blah."


----------

